# 2020 Software/Other Design Software



## Designgrl811

I work for a Custom Cabinetry and Construction company. We also also manufacturer our own cabinets, our shop and design/showroom is located together. We purchased 2020 design software last year, I have spent lots of time creating our own custom cabinet catalog, only to find out I have to keep spending more $$ on tutorials, and more software to get it up and running. Thousands of dollars later, we are still not using it. I'm about ready to sell it on Craigs list and start over!! Does anybody out there use a software that might be useful? Other than 2020 design. 

I would also be interested in possibly hiring an outsider to finish up the integration with 2020 and our manufacturing software. This is such a mess, and 2020 gives me absolutely no help. Thoughts or suggestions??

Thanks in advance,

S. - Michigan.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Cabinet Vision would probably be the best place to start. 

You could probably easily sell 2020 at a kitchen design place. That seems to be all they use.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus

It sounds eCabinets would be the ticket for you. 
The software is free, tutorials cost a bit but not too much I think. 
Thermwood makes it and what they do is manufacture CNC cabinet equipment. eCabinets is their proprietary software free to use and they hope to have manufactureres like you buy their equipment.
The interface is a little primitive compared to 20/20 but a lot of companies use it with good results.
I use Chief Architect for my basic cabinet layouts but it does not do a break-down of cabinet bodies.

Andy.


----------



## OKMrazor

When the shop I now manage went to CNC 5 years ago, the owners and previous manager were sold on 20/20. Dumped a lot of money into mulitple keys and many, many "extras."

Never worked.

CNC was mostly dormant for the first 6 months after set-up and once the initial bugs were worked out, they still struggled to cut anything as intended and designed.

I wasn't there then, but nothing could have sucked more than dropping 100K + on CNC, software, edgebander, serious dust collection and all that extraneous stuff and still cut everything on the table saw. 

A year later, they had to suck it up and spring for another program.

We run Cabinet Vision Ultimate now, and I dig it. Of course it can be a PITA, as can any program as powerful as it is for someone self-taught; but when I ultimately own my own shop - it'll be on my shopping list. 

I would like to learn 20/20 to broaden my hire-ability in the marketplace: most showrooms run it. But if you're building, I don't think I'd go that way.

A cheaper "in" than Cabinetvision is Cabinetware (I believe). More basic, but have heard good things.


----------



## Designgrl811

*Cabinet vision vs. Microvellum*

Okay thanks for the input guys, I contacted both Cabinet vision and Microvellum. Got quotes for both, now I'm still researching them both. Currently we use Autocad to design and product planner( previously pattern systems ) for our manufacturing, which I input manually. I honestly don't know which one to buy! I am researching them both, looking at the online demo's and watching online webex demos with the reps and their tech guys. Cabinet vision is cheaper, only since we purchased the intial copy 10 years ago, so we just to buy the upgrade. Microvellum will cost us much more. However, I am willing to spring for the Microvellum if it will do the job better. I know there will "extras" with both probably, but which will be better without the "extras" and is the learning curve high on either one?? Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated. 

Thanks,

S - Michigan.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Designgrl811 said:


> Okay thanks for the input guys, I contacted both Cabinet vision and Microvellum. Got quotes for both, now I'm still researching them both. Currently we use Autocad to design and product planner( previously pattern systems ) for our manufacturing, which I input manually. I honestly don't know which one to buy! I am researching them both, looking at the online demo's and watching online webex demos with the reps and their tech guys. Cabinet vision is cheaper, only since we purchased the intial copy 10 years ago, so we just to buy the upgrade. Microvellum will cost us much more. However, I am willing to spring for the Microvellum if it will do the job better. I know there will "extras" with both probably, but which will be better without the "extras" and is the learning curve high on either one?? Any thoughts/suggestions are appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> S - Michigan.


I think you need to contact the rep and have them come out for a demo, a long demo, before you drop the coin on either. You don't need the headache again. Some will like mv, some will like cv....and some will like inventor or sokidworks


----------



## Roger Manning

Give Cabinet Planner a try.

We have been using it for a couple years now. It's around $80.00 with free updates.


----------

